# Researching for business PC worksation cases in the market.



## Doc PC 2007 (May 16, 2007)

Hello all,
Looking for professional advice from PC build technicians with knowledge in PC workstation cases. I've been asked to research for a case to standardize our PC builds. The key factors to consider are cost, durability, longevity and quality. We want case ideas that will standout to our business customers and are recognized as our build. One main goal is not to be changing cases every time we make a new build. We want a brand and model that has been in business for sometime and a case that has been well built and tested thoroughly. The value factor is extremely important as any professionals that have been building systems for resale or for any type of businesses would agree. No bells and whistles needed and no gaming features or lights. Thanks in advance for any expert suggestions.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thermaltake make a pretty decent case in terms of quality v's price

*MID TOWER*

*FULL TOWER*


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Antec. This is a great choice if it fits your size needs. 

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=61640


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

PanamaGal said:


> Antec. This is a great choice if it fits your size needs.
> 
> http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=61640


That's just what I was thinking. Good airflow and value.


----------

